# Exterior venetian ?



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I have a client that wants to do some sort of venetian type plaster outside in a dome on the back porch. 

Is there such a thing? Talking with them, they had thought about doing a blue and with the two-tone you usually get it would hopefully imitate a sky. 

I don't have enough skill/practice to do any kind of cloud scene or anything like that, plus the time it would take I"m sure would be phenomenal especially giving the learning curve. 

Any suggestions? What about the Behr/Valspar "venetian" stuff. I've used it successfully inside a home, but I've never tried it outside and I don't think it is recommended for exterior use. What if I top-coat it I wonder if that would help? 

The dome by the way is NOT exposed to rain/sun. It is fully roofed so those two particular things aren't an issue (humidity of course is) and cold weather/hot weather. 

Thanks again in advance!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

*Pictures of Dome*

Here are some pictures of the dome, still in the framing stage, no sheetrock yet. 



















View from inside the "dome room". Nice area to get your morning coffee and relax or read a book in the afternoon.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice view. I would not classify that as an exterior exposure. That dome is pretty small, so should be easy to do with some small venetian trowels/blades. Rather than plaster, you might suggest painting it a sky blue, then rag on some white glaze for clouds.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

La Habra Venetian Plaster. Their owned by Parex USA.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Also , you could look at Atova--exterior-yes. Also look up- Tadelakt..


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I never even thought of La Habra, interesting idea. I wonder if the product is rated for outside. I'm going to have to research the data sheets.

Never heard of Atova or Tadelakt. hmmm...more research. You got pictures of the final products if you've used them before?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hard to find data on the La Habra product, but the description states interior.

"Venetian Plaster *is an interior acrylic* plaster made with the highest quality ingredients. It is a unique decorative and protective coating designed for faux finishing, creating a polished, flat, pearlescent, metallic, or iridescent patina quickly and easily on walls, columns, and ceilings. Venetian Plaster provides dramatic high quality finish results and nearly endless design applications. It can simulate the visual effect of marble, granite and semiprecious stones with near infinite color variations."

Edit:
Guess they have another type of venetian. Select Finish Venetian Plaster Matte.

"Venetian Plaster Matte *is an interior and exterior acrylic* plaster made with the highest quality ingredients. It is a unique decorative and protective coating designed for matte/flat faux finishing. It is easy and quickly applied to walls, columns, and ceilings. Venetian Plaster Matte provides dramatic high quality finish results and nearly endless design applications. It can simulate the visual effect of old world marble and old world plaster with near infinite color variations."


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

What about Milestone? I'm pretty sure it's exterior rated. Modern masters has a similar product called Skimstone. Hybridized Portland cement with acrylic binders. Cool stuff. Can be tinted to any color.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Damon T said:


> What about Milestone? I'm pretty sure it's exterior rated. Modern masters has a similar product called Skimstone. Hybridized Portland cement with acrylic binders. Cool stuff. Can be tinted to any color.


Just thought I'd post this so you know, from the Modern Master's website:

"SkimStone Products Are Now Available From The Rudd Company

Modern Masters will no longer be manufacturing and selling SkimStone. 

SkimStone products can still be purchased through our friends at the Rudd Company, the originators of SkimStone by calling 1-800-444-7833 or visit skimstone.com"


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

For some reason I like using the 'fake' or acrylic venetian's versus the 'real' marble dust/plaster venetian. 

I find it's easy to apply with a roller, touch up any screw ups, and with some spatulas (plastic usually) you can spread it pretty evenly. For instance a valspar gallon of acrylic venetian runs me around $45 - 50, spreads like crazy, and looks good.

I was going for this kind of look in the dome, let me know what you all think. This is Azzuro from Valspar, but I don't think they recommend it used outside (hence the issue) because on the can it says for 'interiors' and doesn't mention exteriors.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Yikes, please don't use Modern Masters on exterior, I don't care what they say...I wouldn't trust it. 

Atova is a company- they carry La Hambra, but they also have other lines that are exterior rated.
Tadelakt has been around for thousands of years, it is what you would see in Morrocco,etc. It is def. ext. and beautiful. i was thinking of having it put on my stucco house.


----------



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

www.Texston.com Antico plaster


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Geez, just re-read this. You meant inside the dome. You know any VP would do for the interior of that dome,I agree with Mike, no need for ext. rating. But what will be difficult is the applicator, which you already addressed. Maybe go a little lighter blue since inside the dome won't be reflecting much if any light.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> Just thought I'd post this so you know, from the Modern Master's website: "SkimStone Products Are Now Available From The Rudd Company Modern Masters will no longer be manufacturing and selling SkimStone. SkimStone products can still be purchased through our friends at the Rudd Company, the originators of SkimStone by calling 1-800-444-7833 or visit skimstone.com"


Thanks for the heads up. They are a great local Seattle company. I'm pretty sure they made both Skimstone and Milestone and just packaged it for the different vendors. Cool product. For a painter like me it was very slow going with the decorative stuff. Took me as long to do a 4x8 panel in the Milestone class as it would have taken me to paint a couple rooms. At least it seemed that way. I keep wanting to get around to doing my countertops with the stuff tho. Maybe someday.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like you like the product line, which is a good thing. Counter tops? Hmm...stuff must be pretty durable then.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> Geez, just re-read this. You meant inside the dome. You know any VP would do for the interior of that dome,I agree with Mike, no need for ext. rating. But what will be difficult is the applicator, which you already addressed. Maybe go a little lighter blue since inside the dome won't be reflecting much if any light.


lol, okay. Hey at least I learned a lot more about the different products rated for exterior use.  Never a wasted moment.


----------



## raulgalvanjr (Feb 27, 2014)

Meoded Paints, Based out of Los Angeles has a lime based plaster perfect for the outside. If you have anymore questions email or mssg me

[email protected]


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks! Tape texturing now so as soon as its done I'm going to revisit all this because it wont be long after that lol.


----------

